# Finally figured out how to do Deadlift. Video



## viktor89 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey guys, 

As you already know that I've been posting here trying to learn about proper form. Although I have been lifting since May 2015 and have gained a lot on my total but still I never felt in touch with the actual moment. 
Today I think I finally nailed how to do deadlift.

Before






After 



I feel much more strong and tight with lifting like that and I was finally able to pull the bar up with SCRAPING MY LEGS. The weight also stayed on heels and I didn't feel like I might fall forward.  Now I think it will take time to get back to my PR again since it's basically a new form but when I do I think I would be able to continue my progress without re-learning again and again. 


So grateful for having you guys here. 

Thanks a lot  



P.S - I also did squats today but at a slow speed and in a controlled motion and oh boy ! they are much harder to do. However, my back stayed proper and wink was minimal. Also I'm taking a squat webminar on Saturday -hopefully I'll get to learn more out of it.


----------



## viktor89 (Mar 15, 2016)

How bad is my form that no one even commented ? 

It can't be that you just gave up


The weight was low cause today was squat day according to Wendler and had to do 50 reps of DL


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2016)

Good improvement. Still way out over the bar though. Follow the same set up as you did here but before you pull you need to fall back more.


----------



## viktor89 (Mar 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good improvement. Still way out over the bar though. Follow the same set up as you did here but before you pull you need to fall back more.



Aren't shoulders suppose to be in line with the bar? if they are in front bar has to be pulled backwards , if they are way behind then legs come in the way of going up straight.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2016)

viktor89 said:


> Aren't shoulders suppose to be in line with the bar? if they are in front bar has to be pulled backwards , if they are way behind then legs come in the way of going up straight.



Yes like I said you are still out over the bar though. A lot of times all it takes to fix this is tighter glutes


----------



## Go Away (Mar 15, 2016)

Tighter glutes can be achieved by corkscrewing your feet outward, into the floor. 

Falling back more will allow your shoulders to come back a bit and your bar path will straighten up. Watch in the second video: the bar comes off the floor, then comes back. Falling back will actually start to pull the weight off the floor before initiating the pull if done correctly.

I know it's gonna be a great lift if the weight comes off the floor before I initiate leg drive. 

Also, once you get to your knees fuxk that bar to death. 

Check this out:
https://instagram.com/p/7yQA2MA6i9/

You'll see dude screwing his feet into the floor and his knees kinda bow out... Then he gets his hips down, drives his feet and finished with a violent hip thrust


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2016)

Just from the screen shot of your vid your shoulders are too far ahead of the bar. Going to make locking out with heavy weights very hard.


----------



## viktor89 (Mar 16, 2016)

Go Away said:


> Tighter glutes can be achieved by corkscrewing your feet outward, into the floor.
> 
> Falling back more will allow your shoulders to come back a bit and your bar path will straighten up. Watch in the second video: the bar comes off the floor, then comes back. Falling back will actually start to pull the weight off the floor before initiating the pull if done correctly.
> 
> ...



what the heck kinda of nonsense is that- almost 700lbs and he lifts that like he's warming up. DAMN

On topic- I see your point. I'll try that and I understand what you are saying. I always thought I'll fall down with weight on top of me if I sit back a lot.


----------



## Milo (Mar 16, 2016)

You are correct in assuming you'll fall down. If the weight is too light, you will literally fall on your ass. It isn't until the weight goes up that you'll be able to fully anchor yourself to the bar.


----------



## Go Away (Mar 16, 2016)

Milo said:


> You are correct in assuming you'll fall down. If the weight is too light, you will literally fall on your ass. It isn't until the weight goes up that you'll be able to fully anchor yourself to the bar.



When I get tight and start to rock backwards the weight comes off the ground an inch or two all the way up to 315. Some amazing deadlifters have told me it'll come off the ground for them with 5 plates...  That's when they know they're wrenched in properly.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 20, 2016)

nice improvement man. everyone has things they still need to work on even top PROS.
keep it up and you will be pulling with the best of them.


----------



## strongbow (Mar 26, 2016)

Here some inspiration for ya. 
https://www.facebook.com/OgusFit/videos/1269203353107063/


----------



## viktor89 (Mar 28, 2016)

Guys is this proper now? I mean damn! This is the best I can do without actually hiring a trainer now who I'm unsure would know more than what I've seen on the internet by scouring youtube like a madman. 

This feels so smooth and the back doesn't get strained. However with heavy weight my upper back is getting rounded which means I am not strong enough from upper back perspective. 


This was done after my squat session. I'm on Wendler 5/3/1 but it's the variation that lets me workout 2 days a week. I really like it. I'm still in deficit. 

245 lbs 75% of TM






275lbs 85% of TM 






Also, I lose a lot of power putting it down slowly lol so my family doesn't wake up. If I am able to drop it down like a lot of people do in a fast speed then I won't lose as much power. 


but after taking all your advices-now I reset at the bottom and then go up -unlike before.


----------



## viktor89 (Mar 29, 2016)

Lol guys I know -i've been at it posting videos but feedback is appreciated. 

Once I nail it down , then I'll be stress free for life ..oh no wait then i'll be posting squat videos lol jk


----------

